# Ti22 | The 'Bad Boys' Porsche | 3.6 964 Turbo



## Ti22

Whilst working in central london recently, I had the pleasure of working on this stunner. On my personal 'lottery win' cars to buy list, it was a total pleasure to enhance it!

If anyone knows exactly what model the bad boys car was, I'd be very interested to know! This is one of the last 3.6's (a lot rarer and faster than the 3.3!) and also with a few tweeks. Only 38K miles as well!

Washed and ready for a good look with the sun gun:










General inspection after the normal wash process..














































The usual for a car of this age then! Swirls and all sorts were spoiling the finish - this was only a 1 day enhancement - with most areas receiving a 3 stage polish, after claying and detarring.

front wing 50/50:




























rear wing 50/50










rear wing finished:



















General after shots of the car:































































































































A bit of an 'artistic' final shot!










Thanks for looking.. Wax was Swissvax best of Show..

James.


----------



## Colin_Clean

Its a 964 and you've left the plate on in on of the shots of the rear.


----------



## JBirchy

Great work! Monster of a machine. Big difference made in the correction shots too!


----------



## Ti22

Colin_Clean said:


> Its a 964 and you've left the plate on in on of the shots of the rear.


Thanks Colin. I always manage to miss one!


----------



## Herefordquattro

best flanks in the world to show off some shine:argie:

nice work it needed it:thumb:


----------



## Mgs Detail

Loving the work and the porcshe. I always find it funny the amount of lock-ups in london filled with sports cars.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## alastairm

Thats my old car!!! I sold it around 3-4 years ago and it was a fantastic machine. I should have kept it as i sold it for around 40k and they now go for north of 65k!! Glad it's being looked after. It's very rare now, there were only 48 ever built in right hand drive and i'd imagine a few have been written off! The new owner seems to have changed the wheels from the original speedlines that it comes with.


----------



## ChrisST

Fantastic work, great reflections. :thumb:
They have to be some of the best wheelarches ever


----------



## Ti22

alastairm said:


> Thats my old car!!! I sold it around 3-4 years ago and it was a fantastic machine. I should have kept it as i sold it for around 40k and they now go for north of 65k!! Glad it's being looked after. It's very rare now, there were only 48 ever built in right hand drive and i'd imagine a few have been written off! The new owner seems to have changed the wheels from the original speedlines that it comes with.


Thanks for the e-mail Alastair (replied to!) What an amazing coincidence, you're a lucky man to have been driving that around! You're correct about the value I think - widely touted as the next most appreciating 964 after the RS I think. Far better than money in the bank at the moment anyway!


----------



## Ti22

P.S. the wheels were on it when the new current owner bought it, must have been added in the interim.


----------



## DMH-01

Fantastic job mate.


----------



## Demetrios72

Very, Very nice mate!!!! :thumb:
The best model Porsche have ever made by far!!


----------



## VIPER

Looks amazing that does!!! :argie:

Last of the big 'hairy @rsed' Turbos with a single blower and RWD before it went 'softer' with the advent of the 993 with its twin turbos and 4WD.

The 'bad boys' car was one of these: 964 Turbo 3.6.

The only 964 Turbo faster and rarer than these (much ), was the 'Turbo S' - this one is uber rare (only 80 made), and actually has the smaller 3.3 litre engine, but with even more power than this car, and featured the stripped out interior of the RS (Recaro buckets, no rear seats, plain door cards etc.), had some carbon body panels and now goes for silly money. At launch they were almost twice the price of a 'normal' Turbo such as that ^^!! Two of these Turbo Ss recently came up for auction and both were instantly snapped up for £135k each!


----------



## Ti22

Viper said:


> Looks amazing that does!!! :argie:
> 
> Last of the big 'hairy @rsed' Turbos with a single blower and RWD before it went 'softer' with the advent of the 993 with its twin turbos and 4WD.
> 
> The 'bad boys' car was one of these: 964 Turbo 3.6.
> 
> The only 964 Turbo faster and rarer than these (much ), was the 'Turbo S' - this one is uber rare (only 80 made), and actually has the smaller 3.3 litre engine, but with even more power than this car, and featured the stripped out interior of the RS (Recaro buckets, no rear seats, plain door cards etc.), had some carbon body panels and now goes for silly money. At launch they were almost twice the price of a 'normal' Turbo such as that ^^!! Two of these Turbo Ss recently came up for auction and both were instantly snapped up for £135k each!


Thanks viper! I think there were only 6 RHD 964 turbo 's' made? I've seen Nick Faldo's old one, which was on sale a while ago for £120K ish..


----------



## Ojai

Incedible job on such a stunning machine!! What was your process?


----------



## Ti22

Ojai said:


> Incedible job on such a stunning machine!! What was your process?


After claying with swissvax paint rubber, A 3 stage machine polish with 2x megs 105 then 1x Swissvax cleaner fluid pro, protected with Swissvax Best of Show.


----------



## VIPER

Ti22 said:


> Thanks viper! I think there were only 6 RHD 964 turbo 's' made? I've seen Nick Faldo's old one, which was on sale a while ago for £120K ish..


I think that's correct yes for the RHD ones :thumb: Nick's was a black one wasn't it? with the red highlighting on the interior iirc.


----------



## Jordan_XSi

Great work!


----------



## gb270

Very nice


----------



## Beau Technique

Awesome. What a car. Looks well after a quick tidy up.


----------



## stangalang

Very nice work and awesome looking car. If i may ask, how many people were working on it? A 3 stage polish on a one day enhancement must be a lot of man hours?


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice.... It was bad boys that made me like Porsche. Before that, I used to hate em.

Nice example there.


----------



## SimonBash

Looks lovely now James, watched bad boys the other day and remembered how stunning these are, thanks for posting her up:thumb:


----------



## Ti22

stangalang said:


> Very nice work and awesome looking car. If i may ask, how many people were working on it? A 3 stage polish on a one day enhancement must be a lot of man hours?


Just me.. this was actually across 2 days as I was juggling other jobs for the customer, but yes.. long hours that were worth it!


----------



## stangalang

Ti22 said:


> Just me.. this was actually across 2 days as I was juggling other jobs for the customer, but yes.. long hours that were worth it!


I can only imagine. Congrats :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Very nice James.


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic...


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding work, especially considering the time frame! :thumb:


----------



## MickPontoon

love it, stunning work mate


----------



## North east Car Care

Lovely work James


----------



## gtechrob

one of my favourites too - nice car to work on and that colour always looks the nuts when it's polished


----------



## toomanycitroens

beautiful.................


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Great job James:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

Epic car!! Love the bad boy movie with the black porche - definately an all time favourite motor.

Nice work.


----------



## autoaesthetica

James, EXCELLENT Job bringing this car back to lovely. What a vehicle these are and fortunately your skills and passion have restored it to what it should be! Thank you for sharing the writeup.

Mike


----------



## Dave KG

Mmmmmmm  Very nice! Use of good light sources clearly showing the correction results achieved on the paint, nice finish on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Ti22

Dave KG said:


> Mmmmmmm  Very nice! Use of good light sources clearly showing the correction results achieved on the paint, nice finish on a stunning car :thumb:


Thanks Dave, your comments are much appreciated - I try very hard to get good pictures with good, strong direct light.


----------



## Dave KG

Ti22 said:


> Thanks Dave, your comments are much appreciated - I try very hard to get good pictures with good, strong direct light.


It is the only way to really show what has been achieved - the finish under strong direct light sources such as Sun Guns, Lensers, Brinkmanns (I'd avoid halogens personally), and it is great to see threads showing this so many thanks for taking to effort to show your work off properly :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Nice work on a stunning car!!:thumb: :argie:


----------



## Dwayne

What an awesome piece of engineering sports cars back in the day were sooo much prettier!! fantastic work too.


----------



## minimatt1967

Wow, what a car and what a finish, great work!


----------



## Olly1

Great result there. Pity the car isn`t on the original speedline wheels. They are bar far the best wheels ever put on a Porsche IMHO.


----------



## Ti22

Had the pleasure of a maintenance detail on this beauty last week. Great seeing it again and still looking great 2 years on. Now with a brand new set of the correct speedlines on too.. I now know 3 of the previous owners!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

lovely motor


----------



## Ross

Coolest looking 911 I'd say


----------



## baseballlover1

One hell of a rare car! That mileage is amazing too. Too bad its right hand drive and yall are over there or else I would say put me on the list for when he wants to sell it ... 

Great detail and great pics! Your ability to detail cars is great! I am impressed!


----------



## jaf01uk

Nicest 911 by far, stunning work too
Gary


----------



## streaky

Fabulous looking motor.


----------



## Ross

Looks cool as fu&k


----------



## Offset Detailing

Looks great! Well done.


----------



## 123quackers

The Bad Boys film 

3.6 turbo, however there is some confusion as the brake calipers are black an not the red, know one really knows if big reds were only 3.6 on but that's the doubt that it could be 3.3 with tweaks, Oslo in the film there are couple of point where when you look at seat shot the emblem is not stitched into the head rest..
Sure some Porsche boys will have further info :thumb:

I know of 2 friends who owned these whichever I must say were awesome machines 

One black and one maritime blue :detailer:


----------



## Neno330

OMG, what a car!


----------



## kings..

Awesome... infact sexual is a better word. That is the car for me (one day when I rob a bank)


----------



## Guitarjon

Not very knowledgeable on older porches but I looked that one up thinking I'd look on eBay for one. How much??? Lol lovely car though and a good job on the correction!


----------



## focustjohn

Awesome car  brought it back to life well done!


----------



## josh mck

Looks awesome


----------



## Biglittlebera

One of my favorite Porsche 

You made it look new again


----------



## alastairm

this was my old car, i had it for about 18 months and have spoken to James about it and it's history ie who bought it after me (i sold it to a dealer). Great car looks wise but terrible to drive with a big fat single turbo and no 4wd! 

Should have kept it as it's doubled in price in 4 years or so!


----------



## alastairm

So, a quick update for you all. I paid 33k for this car about 7 years ago and sold it to a dealer a year later for 39k. He then sold it for 45k to a famous shoe designer as a gift for his secretary. I was speaking to the dealer i sold the car to a few weeks ago about storing some of my other cars and noticed that he had it back in again. He said he just sold it, i cheekily asked him if he minded me asking how much for and he told me £168,000!!!!! 

Why did i sell it?!!!! GUTTED is not the word!!

Here is a pic from when i owned the car (notice that when i owned it, it had the correct factory fitted wheels rather than the replica's that are on it at the start of the thread)


----------



## Clark @ PB

alastairm said:


> So, a quick update for you all. I paid 33k for this car about 7 years ago and sold it to a dealer a year later for 39k. He then sold it for 45k to a famous shoe designer as a gift for his secretary. I was speaking to the dealer i sold the car to a few weeks ago about storing some of my other cars and noticed that he had it back in again. He said he just sold it, i cheekily asked him if he minded me asking how much for and he told me £168,000!!!!!
> 
> Why did i sell it?!!!! GUTTED is not the word!!
> 
> Here is a pic from when i owned the car (notice that when i owned it, it had the correct factory fitted wheels rather than the replica's that are on it at the start of the thread)


I'd say if you'd bought any half rare or desireable Porsche in the last 12-18 months then it's been a pretty safe investment. Mine is now insured for an agreed value of £15k more than I paid for it in Dec 2012 and my Dad's Gen2 GT3RS is now worth £60k more than he paid for it 6 months ago! His 993 turbo has doubled in price since he aquired it approx 8 years ago.

I've always thought the 964 Turbo was underpriced though, it appears many people thought the same considering the speed at which they're appreciating!


----------



## alastairm

Agreed Clark, my 993 would have also have done the same, only had 23k miles on it, sold for 45k-probably worth 100k now! My M3 CSL was also simialr, i bailed out when M3 prices were in free fall thinking that the CSL was going to follow! Wrong again.....


----------



## Ti22

Great to hear from you Alastair! I knew Neil had sold this again, but not the number.. holy moly!

Still the favourite car I've worked on...


----------



## Imperial Wax

Great work as always James!!


----------



## seaneyb

Fantastic! looks great! i had the pleasure of working on a solid black 993 back in January. They look so good once they're finished! i love the rims!


----------



## baldy1

Yeah its a 964 awesome job mate looks awesome ..
My cousin has just bought an accident damaged off side damage ...
Will get some pics once repaired ..
He gave 5k for it


----------



## CTR247

Great work, looks amazing and one of my favourite 911 derivatives


----------



## littlejack

Great work as usual james......


----------



## hb150

AWSOME :car:


----------



## lmc leroy

Nice, very nice. It would be on my lottery list too.


----------



## waxtrucker

Great correction


----------



## No_Fear

nice car ,nice work.


----------



## 20vKarlos

That's a rather nice Porsche! Well, now it is


----------



## danwel

Would absolutely love to own one of those and as you said the "Bad Boys" Porsche is on my wish list when i win the lottery!!!


----------



## spursfan

alastairm said:


> Agreed Clark, my 993 would have also have done the same, only had 23k miles on it, sold for 45k-probably worth 100k now! My M3 CSL was also simialr, i bailed out when M3 prices were in free fall thinking that the CSL was going to follow! Wrong again.....


and the rest!!
taken from Silverstone Auctions..

Registration: Not Specified

Chassis Number: WPOZZZ96ZRS470253

Engine Number: 61R00761/M64/50

Number of cylinders: 6

CC: 3600

Year of Manufacture: 1994

Estimate (£): 135,000 - 155,000

Sold for (£): 220,500

Now that is an increase!:speechless

https://www.silverstoneauctions.com/1994-porsche-911-964-turbo-36


----------



## chongo

I can see you forgot your front lights. Detail. Nice finish.


----------



## Georgesavva7

What a beautiful car, great job too!


----------



## reshamg

Wow..


----------



## vroomphoto

Very nice, i've photographed a 964 3.6 Turbo before for a project i'm working on, prices for these (any 964) are rocketing at the moment.


----------

